# Eclipse - Class-Dateien einfügen



## Guest (25. Feb 2006)

Hi,

da ich von der uni oft fertige class-dateien bekomme, von denen ich z.b erben soll, hab ich mich gefragt, wie man diese Class-Dateien in eclipse einbinden kann?

Über Importieren geht das irgendwie nicht...


----------



## SamHotte (25. Feb 2006)

du kannst die vermutlich in deinem Projekt als Library einfügen (Projekteigenschaften -> Java Build Path)


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2006)

Hi, wie genau geht das? Also unter Projekteigenschaften -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> Add Library?

Meinst du das?


----------



## SamHotte (26. Feb 2006)

Im Prinzip ja. Möglicherweise ist es aber auch (im selben Dialog) "Add Class Folder" - einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2006)

Ok soweit hab ich das Hinbekommen. Nur das Problem ist, dass die Class-Datei noch in nem package ist (pi1.blatt9) wie kann ich das dann machen? Bin jetzt schon die ganze Zeit am rumprobieren, aber es funktioniert nicht so wirklich


----------



## RicoSoft (27. Feb 2006)

Du musst das selber im richtigen Verzeichnis platzieren, also für eine Klasse im Package a.b muss die Klassdatei (vom Originalordner aus gesehen) in zwei Unterverzeichnissen sein, unter [Classfolder]/a/b. Dann den Classfolder adden wie schon beschrieben.


----------



## Guest (27. Feb 2006)

Also irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir net wirklich... ich schreib mal auf was ich mache und vieleicht sieht ja jemand meinen Fehler.

Also ich hab ne java Datei, die nenn ich mal "a" die von der class-datei "b" erben soll. Beide sind im package "c.d"

1. Ich erstell ein neues Projekt "p"
2. Ich erstell das package "c.d" 
3. Ich erstell die java-Datei "a" im package "c.d"
4. Unter Projekteigenschaften -> Libraries -> Add Class Folder mache ich einen Hacken bei "d" 

So dann wird da so ein Source Folder "c/d" erzeugt und da ist dann die datei "a" als class-Datei drin... Die Java Datei ist dann weg und das package besteht auch nur noch aus "c"...

was läuft denn hier falsch?


----------

